
Show HN: triggerFS – A realtime messaging and distributed trigger system - omani
https://triggerfs.io
======
omani
Hi everyone,

I am the author of triggerFS and I am super excited as I am finally launching
my new application I have been working on for the past 9 months.

triggerFS is a message passing and trigger system. You deploy "workers" on
your servers and make requests to those workers. triggerFS means messaging in
a service-oriented fashion. Every worker is available as a service. The
workers make use of plugins written and compiled in go (golang) to execute any
kind of task. Writing your own plugins is super easy and makes fun.

You can group workers together by using another feature like "services" (sort
of proxies). You can loadbalance tasks, do them in serial or parallelized. The
amazing triggerfs-cli module provides you with an interactive shell to
configure your triggerFS platform.

Map your configured workers and services to so called trigger-files with the
"fs" module. Now your services are available as regular files mounted on your
filesystem with the help of FUSE. Writing to a trigger-file triggers a request
to a service.

Build teams, join other teams, invite users, share resources and many more
features.

AMA!

